# Free food:Avalon bait and tackle grand opening



## AvalonB&T (Nov 10, 2014)

July 18th, this Saturday from 10:00a.m.-1:00p.m. we will be holding our . There will be free food,raffles,giveaways, kids game, and much much more. It will defiantly be a event you don't want to miss. We will also be have a lot of sale throughout the week. Matrix shad, Stinky baits, and many more companies will be attending with giveaways and discount items.So if you get hunger or just want have a friendly chat come on by and join us.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey PFF members. Everyone in this area please support this shop. We want more locally owned tackle shops, these guys opened one.


----------



## Fouled_Anchor (Jul 17, 2015)

My wife and I get our trucks serviced across the street at Emerald Coast Automotive. Asked her to pick some bait up for me one day and she wound up getting it there since she was already picking up her suburban and it was convenient. I've since gone in myself several times for mullet. Nice folks. Family-run place. Plus it's good to support your local area businesses whenever you can.


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Was this a re grand opening? I have been buying stuff for months from there. It's a great place.


----------

